# Are you in the market for a new Rack?????



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Maybe a back porch for your camper????


"Shooter's Racks" is who ya need ta talk to.

Just had them build and install a back porch on my truck and let me tell ya, you won't find a better bunch of guys to do this for ya. 

Thier attention to detail, thier concern for safety and their number one priority of customer satisfaction is untouchable.

I don't have a fancy Lance Camper, in fact installing a porch on a camper configured like a Lance is pretty straight forward, My point here is that to install a porch on the back of "my" truck was absolutely custom and design on the fly, and they accomplished all of this in four hours.

To say I'm a satisfied customer is an understatement. I read the "other" thread and those of you that were negative don't have a clue what you're talking about, go stick your heads back in the sand.

On the other hand if this is the type of service and attention to your needs you've been looking for then give "Shooter's Racks" a call.

Thanks Guys...you're the best!!

><))))*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Big EL said:


> Maybe a back porch for your camper????
> 
> 
> "Shooter's Racks" is who ya need ta talk to.
> ...


Cant wait to see it at th striper showdown.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words and I can't wait to sit on it and sip some fine Burbon  
Shooters Customs makes another happy friend *not customer*


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Thanks for the kind words and I can't wait to sit on it and sip some fine Burbon
> Shooters Customs makes another happy friend *not customer*



Heck,m I was already a Happy Friend 

><))))*>


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Cant wait to see it at th striper showdown.


It's da shizzell 

I'm headed down Tuesday, stayin till Sunday, then I'll be back on Wednesday for the big show.

See ya there. If ya got somethin ya want autographed see me before tha show cause after I win I'll be pretty busy   

><))))*>


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter made another happy friend out of me. After spend some time yesterday having Shooter and Catman32 installed my new cooler rack, I now understand the work that needed to install these things. The workmanship, the time and effort that they put in. If you aren't happy they won't be happy. They worked at least 5 hrs staight to get it on my truck. While I was waiting, I had a pleasure of enjoying Mrs. Shooter's cake. I'm a sweet food kinda person, but I ate 2 slices of cake. Just a word out there, if you're in the market of a new rack, get with Shooter.

It was kind of amusing watch them 2 work. I felt like in the OCC shop watching Paul Sr. and Paul Jr. I'll have the pictures up as soon as it stops raining. Thanks for all the hard work. I'll see you guys at the tourney.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

*camper rack*

Hey Big El, Do you have a pic. of your rear rack? We got rid of our heavy Lance and got another. Trying to decide what to do? pelican man.


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Got any pics?.....

I don't have a Lance or a rear bumper....I'd like to see the porch....


----------

